# Stronger (alc) Belgian Wheat



## boriskane (26/2/10)

hi ive brewed a couple of kits recently, so im trying to tweak them a bit to my liking, and just messing around with one or two alterations in order to get a better grasp of the whole mechanism.

if i wanted to make a stronger belgian wheat, say i used the belgian wheat kit; how would i go about increasing the alcohol percentage, and what are my options to do so?

many thanks in advance if any advice could come my way


----------



## j1gsaw (26/2/10)

Perhaps a two can mix, plus a can of wheat malt extract, maybe 300g dex. Hops of choice.
The options are endless, however if you wish to bump the alc %, thats a good start.
Also remember you can boot the alc % by making a smaller batch... say a 18L as opposed to 23L etc.


----------

